# Trendverarbeitung Wincc flexible



## koebi (19 August 2008)

Hallo alles zusammen 
ich habe ein kleines Problem
Habe 5 Antriebe die über FU gesteuert werden. Im Startbild kann ich jeden Antrieb seperat anwählen. Möchte aber nur ein Trendbild erstellen wo die Prozessdaten der Antriebe angezeigt werden.
d.h.
Drück ich die Taste1 soll das Trendbild mit den Daten von Antrieb ein geöffnet werden
Drücke ich die Taste2 soll das gleiche Trendbild geöffnet werden aber mit den Prozessdaten von Antrieb 2.

hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen hänge irgendwie fest 

gruß koebi


----------



## Sandman (19 August 2008)

Servus,

na lass das mal lieber und mach doch einfach 5 gesonderte Trendbilder für jeden Antrieb. Kurven kann man nicht in der sichtbarkeit beeinflußen ich werden dann auch immer alle Kurven angezeigt die man in der Kurvenanzeige projektiert hat. 
Außerdem bleibt man von den Bildwechselzeiten immer noch Top in Gegensatz dazu wenn man alle Kurven in eine Kurvenanzeige legt.


----------



## koebi (19 August 2008)

Danke für die schnelle antwort.
Ich dachte es gäbe die möglichkeit die Daten in Taggroups abzulegen und bei anwahl diese group zu laden.


----------



## Sandman (19 August 2008)

ja schon aber einer Kurvenanzeige ist es egal, die Anzeige lädt die Kurven die dort eingetragen sind ohne Ausnahme. Man kann dort leider keinen Unterschied machen ob nun nur die eine oder die andere Kurve geladen wird.


----------



## koebi (19 August 2008)

war nur so eine idee das ich ein Trendbild erstelle und dort die jeweiligen Daten anzeigen lasse. 
Schade werde wohl dann doch bei der Standardlösung bleiben müssen


----------



## johnij (19 August 2008)

koebi schrieb:


> Hallo alles zusammen
> ich habe ein kleines Problem
> Habe 5 Antriebe die über FU gesteuert werden. Im Startbild kann ich jeden Antrieb seperat anwählen. Möchte aber nur ein Trendbild erstellen wo die Prozessdaten der Antriebe angezeigt werden.
> d.h.
> ...


 
Servus

eigentlich brauchst für deine  5 Antriebe nur ein Bild mit einem Trend.
Wie denn?
die Trendvariable kannst du z.B als Intern anlegen.Sie bekommt den Wert beim Buttondrücken.


----------



## koebi (20 August 2008)

Servus,
ich habe ja eine textliste erstellt wo ich den einzelnen antrieben zahlen zugewiesen habe. Damit ich im Trendbild den richtigen Name angezeigt bekomme.
Und genau sowas versuche ich für den Trend zu machen.
Wie meinst du das mit der internen variable??? Steh auf em Schlauch glaube ich


----------



## Manfred Stangl (20 August 2008)

Hallo koebi!



koebi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der internen variable??? Steh auf em Schlauch glaube ich


 
Multiplex Variablen sind intern

Sieh dir meine Bilder an

Im 2. Bild siehst du die Multiplex Variable die durch die Textliste ihren Wert kriegt (Pfeile)

Im 1. Bild siehst du sie sie zwischen welchen Variablen umschaltet.

viel Erfolg


----------



## johnij (20 August 2008)

koebi schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich habe ja eine textliste erstellt wo ich den einzelnen antrieben zahlen zugewiesen habe. Damit ich im Trendbild den richtigen Name angezeigt bekomme.
> Und genau sowas versuche ich für den Trend zu machen.
> Wie meinst du das mit der internen variable??? Steh auf em Schlauch glaube ich


 

Servus,
ich habe halt nicht viel Zeit um Dir was optimiertes vorzuschlagen.
Ich gehe davon aus, pro Antrieb hast du einen DBx.dbwy (oder DBD)
Z.B.
Trend_Antrieb1: DB1.DBW0 :INT
Trend_Antrieb2: DB2.DBW0:INT
Trend_Antrieb3: DB3.DBW0:INT
Trend_Antrieb4: DB4.DBW0:INT
...
..
Statt dass Du pro Antrieb ein Bild mit einem Trendview projektierst , kannst du es nur mit einem BILD und einem TRENDVIEW
Wie denn?
Du deklarierst eine Interne_Var: INT (oder Real je nachdem ob du da oben DBW oder DBD hast)
Du projektierts ein Bild mit einem Trendview.Als Variable ( bei Allgemein-->Eigenschaften-->Kurven-->Quelleinstellungen) trägst Du Interne_Var ein.
Du hast schon erwähnt, pro Antrieb_X gibt es einen Button_X. Du projektierst bei Button-->Allgemein-->Ereignisse-->Lineare Skalierung:


```
Y(Ausgabe)=Interne_Var
                      a=1
                      b=0
                      X=Trend_AntriebX 
//(z.B bei Antrieb 1   Trend_Antrieb1=DB1.DBW0)
```
 
PS1: Man könnte sattdessen ein einfaches Skript schreiben wenn man den ButtonX gedrückt hat:


```
Smartstag("Interne_Var")=Smartstag("Trend_AntriebX")
```
 
PS2: Du kannst auch Varaiblen_Multiplexen zum einsatz bringen.
Schau bitte bei:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=multiplexen&func=cslib.cssearch&content=skm%2Fmain.asp&lang=de&siteid=csius&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=

johnij


----------



## Bender25 (20 August 2008)

*****wurde wegen verwirrungsstiftender Beiträge gelöscht*****


----------



## Günni1977 (20 August 2008)

@Bender25

Guten Morgen,

hast du vielleicht eine Art Anleitung oder Beispiel zum anschauen zu dem, was du beschrieben hast?
Musste auch mal mehrer Variablen in Kurven anzeigen lassen. Letztendlich gab es dann mehrere Kurvenanzeigen, in denen immer nur bestimmte Variablen angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Bender25 (20 August 2008)

*****wurde wegen verwirrungsstiftender Beiträge gelöscht*****


----------



## Günni1977 (20 August 2008)

Achso, das sieht nach WinCC aus. Ich dachte du meintest WinCC flexible. Da find ich das arbeiten mit Kurvenanzeigen... naja... eher bescheiden.


----------



## Bender25 (20 August 2008)

*****wurde wegen verwirrungsstiftender Beiträge gelöscht*****


----------



## Manfred Stangl (20 August 2008)

@Günni1977
@Bender

guck doch mal wie der thread heißt!

ich steh jetzt auf dem schlauch


----------



## Bender25 (20 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> @Günni1977
> @Bender
> 
> guck doch mal wie der thread heißt!
> ...


 
deswegen sagte ich ja "ALLES VERGESSEN" ich meinte WinCC ohne Flex

Edit: ich lösche die alten Beiträge


----------



## koebi (20 August 2008)

Vielen Dank für ganzen Infos werde mich mal reinarbeiten in das Thema Multiplexen das mit dem script ist auch ne gute Idee versuche ich auch mal!!!!
Aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe ist es doch garnicht möglich interne-variabeln im Trend zu laden oder??


----------



## johnij (20 August 2008)

koebi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für ganzen Infos werde mich mal reinarbeiten in das Thema Multiplexen das mit dem script ist auch ne gute Idee versuche ich auch mal!!!!
> Aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe ist es doch garnicht möglich Multiplex-variabeln im Trend zu laden oder??


 

Sorry das mit dem Multiplexen.
Weg damit.....

Den Rest, den ich Dir vorgeschlagen habe kannst Du umsetzen


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 August 2008)

was vielleicht auch noch ein Ansatz wäre :

Wenn der Trend nicht riesengroß werden soll, dann kannst du die Trend-Werte auch in der SPS aufzeichnen und die Kurve als Profilkurve laden. Diese Kurven sind bit-getriggert und können somit bei Bedarf ein- oder ausgeschaltet werden. Hier ist der Programmier-Aufwand etwas größer, der Vorteil hier ist aber auch, dass die Kurvenwerte auch nach Ausschalten der Visu weiterhin zur Verfügung stehen (es sei denn der DB ist "nicht remanent"). Nachteil hier ist, dass die max. Anzahl der Einzelwerte auf 900 (???) beschränkt ist und ansonsten durch die DB-Größe.
Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch noh eine Alternative ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## johnij (20 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hier ist der Programmier-Aufwand etwas größer, der Vorteil hier ist aber auch, dass die Kurvenwerte auch nach Ausschalten der Visu weiterhin zur Verfügung stehen (es sei denn der DB ist "nicht remanent")
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Alle aktuellen Cpu´s haben eine MMC (Flash)--> die DB´s  sind defautmäßig remanent.


johnij


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Alle aktuellen Cpu´s haben eine MMC (Flash)--> die DB´s sind defautmäßig remanent.
> 
> johnij


 
Danke für die Belehrung ...
dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass alle Benutzer des Forums "frische" CPU's verwenden, damit ich den einklammerten Passus in meinem Beitrag streichen (löschen) kann  ...


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Danke für die Belehrung ...
> dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass alle Benutzer des Forums "frische" CPU's verwenden, damit ich den einklammerten Passus in meinem Beitrag streichen (löschen) kann  ...



larry, pssst, nicht noch anheizen 

@johnij, wenn du den thread Baustein beobachten von letzter Woche mal liest, wird dir auffallen, dass es nicht nur neue CPUs gibt ... nicht jeder hat die zeit und das geld, alte steuerungen gleich nach erscheinen eines möglichen nachfolger oder ersatzmodells auszutauschen ... und ich denke das viele dann nicht mehr zu siemens greifen würden, aber das ist nur die bescheidene meinung eines, der sich gerade mit einer COSMO 101 rumquält - wer kann, sollte dies vermeiden! und viel lieber eine vernünftige steuerung eingesetzt hätte, MOELLER z.b. ... aber da kommt man ja viel zu selten zu auch mal links und rechts zu gucken und zu proggen, gerade bei den größeren steuerungen ...


----------

